# Hello - I can't stop smiling!!



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi All,

Just thought I'd say hello.

I pick up my 3.2 V6 Quattro S Tronic on Tuesday and can't wait.

Had several VW GTI Turbo's, R32........ etc but can't wait to get my hands on the Audi!

Will be going through the pages of the site with great interest.

Cheers.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

welcome to the TTF

look out for a regular monthly meet at the diner on the A19, usually the second wednesday each month

cheers

Paul


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Thanks, will do.

Currently working away during the week, so may find it hard to get involved initially. Will certainly keep my eye on postings from any meets though.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

hi machine gun, welcome to the tt forum


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, hope you manage to sleep OK til Tuesday, then the smile will get even bigger


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

I must admit sleeping is difficult!

Roll on Tuesday -


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome we have a north east TTOC meet every second Wednesday of the month at the OK Diner on the A19 www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , as Andy said we have a regular meet in Hartlepool.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum , as Andy said we have a regular meet in Hartlepool.


think you'll both find i said it first :roll: :wink:


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Cheers fellas,

Will certainly try and get to one but unfortunately I'm currently working in Birmingham during the week, so gonna be difficult.

Mick


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

MachineGun said:


> Cheers fellas,
> 
> Will certainly try and get to one but unfortunately I'm currently working in Birmingham during the week, so gonna be difficult.
> 
> Mick


Come and say hello on Wed night, we have a meet in Halesowen if you are in the Birmingham area. 
Have a look here
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=160447&start=45#p1651406


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the TT forum


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Cheers fellas................

Hi Forest, where abouts is the meet, could you let me have the postcode?

Cheers

Mick


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Mick

Here's the address, it's not too far from J3 off the M5

The Sun Inn
101 Bromsgrove road
Romsley
Halesowen
B62 0LA

Iain


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Tomorrow mick, what time?


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

*Update:*

The PX car developed a fault over the weekend which I've just got sorted, so hopefully picking the TT up tomorrow (Wed).

What a pain in the ass it has been.

Won't be able to make Wed evening Forest..........but will certainly try next time.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice choice, the V6 sounds great.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------

